# Brown's RV Park Mobile, AL



## cricket2

The staff was helpful when we needed them. I think the place is an old trailer park and it would be extremly tight for large campers, but we had used a tent. 

We thought the park was pretty, lots of trees. The bathrooms were kepy clean, although not in the best condition. I would go back here.

7 of 10 rating from me.


----------

